# No audio output device is installed



## andydb

hello,

I have a HP Pavillion a6040 Desktop (Vista Home Premium) and I need some help with my onboard audio. A couple of days ago, I decided ro installed a Lexmark printer and I fail to realized that installation cd was a for win 2000, xp. I unistalled the printer and rebooted my computer. 
After that my sound was gone, I have a X next to the speaker icon and it say " no audio output device is installed".

What I have done so far,

under sound ( no device installed)
under services (windows audio = started, automatic)
under device manager ( sound, video, etc) is not showing, like it should.
I have reinstalled new driver from Realtek high definition audio and the problem still continue.

Please help


----------



## BCCOMP

Hi Andydp,
Welcome to the forum. I would uninstall (May be in your and and remove programs) the Realtek driver. Then log in as administrator and install the driver from HP site. Here is a link, but I am not sure what model you have.
http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Look...2&h_query=Pavilion+6040&submit.x=9&submit.y=6
Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## andydb

Thsnks for answering Bill,

I tried your suggestion, but it did not work. Pavillion A6040n desktop

If you need more information or any other suggestion, please let me know.

Thank again


----------



## BCCOMP

Sorry andydb,
I have less than 24hrs to move (military issue)and will POST a message to others to HELP YOU OUT.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## bodco

Just install the sound driver from the MB cd which you have got with your pc and if you still face the same problem than let us know.


----------



## andydb

Windows Vista home premium came pre-installed with the pc.


----------



## Terrister

Let's take a look in your device manager. Go to the system control panel, hardware tab and click on the device manager button. Under the sound section, see if you have any yellow or red marks.


----------



## andydb

sound is not showing under device manager.


----------



## speedster123

Try a system restore.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/windowsvista/features/details/backup.mspx


----------



## andydb

Tried system restore, still have the same problem.


----------



## Doby

There are two drivers on the realtek site, did you use the High Definition Audio Codecs, thats what you need

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=8&PFid=14&Level=3&Conn=2


----------



## andydb

Thanks for your response,

I downloaded the latest driver from realtek, the same problem presented. So, I went to add/remove hardware and installed realtek high definition audio from there. I went back to device manager and finally it shows under sound, audio, etc. Now next to realtek high definition audio there is a yellow exclamation mark or warning sign. Also, said code 10 (audio could not be started).

I can't figure out what to do next.


----------



## Doby

I don't see how it could have gotten turned off but have a look in your bios/setup and see if the onboard sound is enabled. If you make a change to enable it make sure you save when you exit.


----------



## andydb

The onboard audio is enable.


----------



## tacobell

try right-clicking on MyComputer, then click on manage, then on the right side double-click services and applications, then right click on services, scroll down till you see "Windows Audio", make sure its started, if not right click on it and click "start".


----------



## andydb

windows audio is started.


----------



## tacobell

If the device has a FailReasonString value in its hardware key, that string appears as the error message. The driver or enumerator puts this registry string value there. If there is no FailReasonString in the hardware key, you receive the following error message:
This device cannot start. (Code 10)


Recommended resolution


Device failed to start. Click Update Driver to update the drivers for this device. On the General Properties tab of the device, click Troubleshoot to start the Troubleshooting Wizard. 

i got this from http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123

so i would say its a driver error


----------



## Deleted090308

Hi,
Try the driver from Intel: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...OSs=164&OSFullName=Windows Vista* 32&lang=eng


----------



## andydb

Hi Nicholas,

I tried your suggestion, but the problem continues. It seems that the drivers are not been recognized by the onboard audio or some other component. I so confused about this problem. I do not know if installing the wrong printer driver cause this problem, or the pc need repair.

Any suggestion, please let me know

Andy


----------



## Deleted090308

Uninstall the audio software in Control Panel > Add or remove programs.

Download and run *Everest*. That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------



## andydb

thank for your help


----------



## Deleted090308

Thanks. There's no sign of an audio device in the report. Please try this version of *Everest* instead. Uninstall the other one first.

Also - uninstall the audio devices in Device Manager. Have a look in Control Panel > Add or remove programs and make sure there is no audio device installed there.
Then go to *HP* - download the chipset and the audio drivers.
Make sure you're logged on as administrator and install the chipset driver. 
Restart Windows, log on as Administrator and install the audio driver.
Reboot again.


----------



## andydb

Lets try again


----------



## Deleted090308

No, there's no audio device in the report. It could be that Everest is unable detect it, although it's there. 
Are you sure the onboard sound is enabled in BIOS?
Could you post a screenshot of Device manager with "Sound, video and game controllers" expanded?


----------



## andydb

The onboard audio is enable.


----------



## Deleted090308

I can't understand why the drivers won't "take". :sigh:
See if PC Wizard can detect the audio (link in my signature). In PC Wizard - click the multimedia icon. Please post back with a screenshot of that window.


----------



## andydb

Thanks for the help again.

If you like, we can troubleshoot again.


----------



## Deleted090308

No info about the sound device. I have to admit I'm out of ideas - I'll ask the other members of the Hardware team to take a look. :sigh:


----------



## andydb

thank you


----------



## Galestream

Interesting enough, I'm having this exact same problem. I'm Operating a Toshiba Satellite U305-S5077; Windows Vista Home Edition.

My sound problems actually began one day I was listening to music, I put my laptop to "sleep" then tried to start it up again within a few minutes, noticed that no sound was starting and computer was freezing alittle so I hard shutdown, by the time I rebooted my computer I started getting this error as well.

I did already try system restore as well as looking for the sound driver under device manager but like the predecessor, it was to no avail.

On a side note, once I actually started my laptop and I saw where it said that the realtek driver had been installed and the red x was removed but still no sound was coming out...

Odd much?


----------



## ZeDaSilva

Hi,
I use a Toshiba U305-S5127 and have been experiencing the very same problem as stated above. I did everything as suggested on this thread and many others I've visited during a lot of working hours on the matter. No results at all. I changed the focus and tried to use Linux as OS just to check if I didn't have a hardware problem, and for my surprise the sound didn't work either. My first thought was it could be a hardware problem, so. However, I decided to try to work on the BIOS, which could be modified by an external program, like windows update and... BINGO!!! So, *I solved the problem simply by restarting the BIOS to its default state*. I'm not a tech or expert, but I believe that some inconsistency on Windows Vista, when applying an update, have modified somenthing on the BIOS and the most updated sound driver wouldn't fix it. Now, I'm using the Realtek High Definition Audio driver, version 6.0.1.5548, which was downloaded from the Realtek site, and everything is back to normal. Hope my solution, somehow, may help you all there.
Cheers.


----------



## nao

Re-installing the driver under safe mode helped me. It turns out that according to www.noaudiooutput.com that there is different causes to this same problem. If it doesn't work you may want to check them out since they have different solution.


----------

